# Entourage 2008 & Exchange 2007 sync issues



## jafrance (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello everyone. I hope this isnt a repeat post (well, maybe I do as there may be some info. on my issue) and I will try to be as detailed as possible.

Background: Creative Department all running G5 PowerPC's with Entourage 2008 connecting to Exchange 2007 SP1.

Situation: Of the 19 total Mac's in the department only the one is having problems. What happens is after I setup the account (the server address is webmail.pmic.com/exchange/[email protected] and is the same for all other users) and try to connect, the data isnt passing. I enter the users login id and password and then get nothing. No errors, but more importantly, no data synching. The only message I get is when I try to look at the address book it tells me "HTTP resource not found". If I change the account setup to my information, everything works like a champ. I have had our Email admin blow away and recreate the users account to no avail and I have reinstalled Entourage on his machine. Heres the kicker.....he can log in to OWA just fine!

Both myself (the companys only Mac support) and the Email admin are left scratching our heads.

Any ideas would be GREATLY appreciated and thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried making a new user account on the Mac and setting it up in there?


----------



## jafrance (Mar 6, 2008)

No. Never even thought of that doing any good, so never tried it. I will give that a shot this morning and update the thread with the results.


----------

